# How can i prevent OHSS the second time round? ~



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi All,

I had my first cycle of IVF in January this year. Unfortunately i overstimulated - 29 eggs!!! I was really for a week after so couldn't complete the cycle. My embryos were frozen. We tried with the frozen embryos in May and June but both failed to result in a pregnancy.

We are now going through a second cycle of IVF. MFS have changed a few things this time - I am taking Fosterim not Merolin as the original chocice of injection and have kept the amount of Buserilin at 0.5 throughout he cycle.

I am really scared of getting OHSS again and not being able to go through a full cycle.

*DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY CLUES ON HOW I CAN PREVENT OHSS THIS TIME? I heard you can have Protein - IS THAT TRUE?*

Please help!!

Lots of love.

Two x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Two  
I am sorry you overstimulated on your cycle  that must have been really scary, I am sure tho with your medications altered this won't happen again  and they will monitor you closely too. 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

IVF General 
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

Complimentry threapies ~
CLICK HERE

Peer Suport ~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Two* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello

well like you i had way to many eggs i had automatic freeze..the hosp did say to eat loads of protein and drink loads of water.and i just read today another woman who is in same situation has been told to eat protein and drink water. im not sure what it does..but it must help if they recommend it.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Although you had OHSS last time, it doesn't necessarily mean that you will get it again. The hospital will be aware of what happened last time and they will judge your drugs dose accordingly, along with the monitoring, so hopefully you won't even be at risk of OHSS on your 2nd time.

Ways to help prevent it include having a good level of protein in your diet eg drinking at least a litre of milk a day...preferably organic...and semi skimmed or skimmed has *more* protein that full fat. There are lots of other foods rich in protein...eggs, chicken, fish, nuts, lentils, chickpeas, baked beans etc

Also ensure you drink plenty of fluids...aim for around 2 litres of water a day (I was at risk of OHSS last IVF as had 28 good size follies and they got 19 eggs...I was advised to up my water to at least 3 litres a day at this point and luckily I didn't get OHSS)

But as I say, hopefully they will closely monitor you next time round, prescribe your drugs accordingly (probably lower) and fingers crossed you won't be at risk of or get OHSS.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi, Two, I just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 

As Minxy has sid, getting OHSS the first time doesn't mean you will get it again. Your clinic will have learnt loads about how you respond to the drugs from that attempt and should be able to monitor and control doseage more carefully to prevent it happening again.

Loads of luck for your next cycle.


C~x


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you All!!

I have took all your advice and had 20 eggs collected, 9 of which went to embryo development towards blastocyst.

I had two embryos put back on Thursday and waiting to test in about 7 days time..i'm so nervous.

Am continuing to take protein and drinking plenty of water as heard that you can OHSS even after embryo transfer!!!

fingers crossed to a positive result on Monday 8th October!!    
Love Two ** x x x x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Wow, Two, what a lovely crop. And some for the freezer too by the sounds of it!

Loads of  and  for a  on the 8th!

C~x


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi Caz,
Unfortunately all the other embryos degenerated   by the day of transfer so pinning my hopes on these two sticky ones!!
Hope I have a positive result.   
Lots of Love x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Heaps of  and  for a  it only takes ONE!

~Dizzi~


----------

